# Stihl Kombi, Attachments, Blower, and Chainsaw



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

When it is time to take on the great outdoors on your lawn in Suburbia:


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I really like the Kombi Motor and attachments system, so far it has been a great system. Runs like a champ.

The backpack blower is a real power blaster, not much can withstand its windspeed.

The stick edger works great, and helps make very short work out of edging.

I only run .105 line in the trimmer, and it truly annihilates weeds and grass.

The Wood Boss has saved me from hurricanes, and for when I need firewood.

I also have a Stihl hand lopper. Best lopper I have ever used, sharp and light.

All Stihl equipment I have had the pleasure of owning has been top quality....


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Nice equipment. Looks familiar - one small difference, looks like you could eat off that floor!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Thanks, @Tmank87!

Yeah, that epoxy coating on the floor was worth every penny I paid to have it applied. I wasn't sure but it was a good call....

So far it has been completely impervious to chemicals, gasoline, oil, herbicides, anything I have spilled on it - wipes right up!

I clean it with Swiffer wet mops - easy to use, picks up all the mud, dirt, insect detritus, rubber, and makes the floor squeaky.

My neighbors see it and have had theirs done, some more successfully than others. If you decide to do it, get it done right. :thumbup:


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

That's what I've always read. Prep it right, do it right.

I plan to do it in my next house when the time comes. I'm sold!


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Great looking floor, we are close to breaking ground on a new house and will look into doing that. Garage is 46 x 26 and just shy of 1200 square ft. I'm almost afraid to price it out but it looks great :thumbup:

I'm guessing floor needs to cure before applying it ?


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

What is the attachment in the 5th picture? Looks like an edger but the blades are curved.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

quattljl said:


> What is the attachment in the 5th picture? Looks like an edger but the blades are curved.


That's a bed definer. It will cut a vertical edge on the grass and carve a trench in the bed at the same time.


----------



## Jordan90 (Apr 7, 2019)

I'm jealous. My wallets a little empty so I can't add the Stihl to the arsenal.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

ThomasPI said:


> Great looking floor, we are close to breaking ground on a new house and will look into doing that. Garage is 46 x 26 and just shy of 1200 square ft. I'm almost afraid to price it out but it looks great :thumbup:
> 
> I'm guessing floor needs to cure before applying it ?


Thanks very much, @ThomasPI! Yeah, I love my garage & workshop. I spend a lot of time out there.

I had my floor painted during construction, and I intentionally purchased it through my builder, so I could get the two year warranty coverage, and could also have the builder get involved with the subcontractor, if necessary. Very pleased with it.

The concrete definitely needs to completely cure before you apply the two part epoxy coating.

I waited to have it coated until the last week before Closing. That way if any of the trades does anything stupid in the garage it will not effect the coating surface. And it kept all the other trades off of it until I took possession of the house.

I also had the concrete contractor come back out and fill in some low spots and scuffs on the floor, primarily on the lips of the garage itself, before the coating was applied. I had the paint applied up the side of the floors as well, so the edges of the concrete were completely sealed. And the areas under the doors were also coated, but I did not put flakes down there.

My garage is a four car with extra workshop storage. I had the builder plumb in a garage sink with hot and cold water, and put in a water softener system at the same time. And I had the entire garage insulated, including the roof attic area.

I may have been able to have it done cheaper, but using the builder's contractor ended up with me getting a very good surface before it was coated, and they really took their time and applied it very evenly and smoothly. It looks amazing....

It is extremely tough too - I have dropped heavy things on it I was sure would chip it, and it hasn't shown any damage.

What I really like is I can get down on the garage floor and work on stuff without getting all dirty and filthy while doing it.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

quattljl said:


> What is the attachment in the 5th picture? Looks like an edger but the blades are curved.


Yep, that is a bed redefiner. It basically digs a trench along the edge of your flowerbeds and tree rings to create an air gap so the Bermuda will not invade your beds, and it give you a very nice defined edge on the beds themselves.

I just bought it so I have not had a chance to use mine yet, but the dealer I buy my stuff from let me try theirs out and it really works well, and I had to have one.

You want to wait until the ground is dry so it does not get clogged up with muddy soil. It works much better on dry soil.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Jordan90 said:


> I'm jealous. My wallets a little empty so I can't add the Stihl to the arsenal.


That is actually why I bought the Kombi system. You start out with the power head and one attachment, which Stihl discounts by $50 when you buy both at the same time. So I bought the trimmer to get started.

Then you just buy another attachment as time goes by and you save up for it. Spreads the costs out over time.

I had a similar Ryobi system when I was younger. Two stroke motors. It worked very well, but eventually it wore out.

When it was time to replace it, I had purchased a Stihl chainsaw to replace a McCulloch Mac Cat I started out with.

That chainsaw (the Wood Boss pictured here) easily convinced me it was a better idea to buy quality tools instead.

I sold all my Ryobi stuff off in a box lot, and used that money to help defray the cost of upgrading to Stihl equipment.

Wait for sales if you can - they don't happen often but Stihl "Dealer Days" can save you some money. It takes time....


----------



## Jordan90 (Apr 7, 2019)

FlowRider said:


> Jordan90 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm jealous. My wallets a little empty so I can't add the Stihl to the arsenal.
> ...


Thanks I'll be on the lookout. And didn't know about the $50 off per item. I really only need head, string, edger, bed redefiner and a backpack blower(only, ha)

I too have the Ryobi system. Just haven't quite set back 1000-1500 to buy the Stihl gear

Also, is the Homeowner Kombi head good? It's onlt 219.99 about $100 less than the cheapest professional.

Also any thoughts on the curved vs straight edge edger? Significant price difference


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Jordan90 said:


> Also, is the Homeowner Kombi head good? It's onlt 219.99 about $100 less than the cheapest professional.
> 
> Also any thoughts on the curved vs straight edge edger? Significant price difference


I don't own the homeowner Kombi head. In my view, it all comes down to intended usage and how often and how hard you will run the equipment. I chose the KM 111R because I wanted a unit with enough power to drive the bed redefiner attachment, and I have learned that spending a little extra to upgrade to a stronger unit is usually money well spent.

But at the end of the day, it depends on a number of factors - yard size, soil type, intended use, your own budget, etc.

I had to choose between the curved and straight edge edger myself. I think it was about $80 more ($99 versus $179).

I decided to buy the straight edge because it appeared to have a more robust gear box, based on my comparison of the two units side by side. And the shaft appeared to be thicker and of heavier gauge, again, based on my own comparison.

I asked the dealership sales people and store manager which would be better. They said they have people buy either....

I should have asked the service manager, but I have learned to trust my own eyes and my own judgement, so I bought the straight shaft, primarily because I have a lot of concrete runs to edge in the hot Texas climate, so I wanted something tough and durable, and that was the straight shaft from my perspective. Look them over closely, before you decide....


----------



## Jordan90 (Apr 7, 2019)

FlowRider said:


> Jordan90 said:
> 
> 
> > Also, is the Homeowner Kombi head good? It's onlt 219.99 about $100 less than the cheapest professional.
> ...


Thank you, the one I have on my ryobi is curved, but it's just because it's all they make. I run through blades pretty often with the hard Alabama clay and the large amount of edging area I have. I really appreciate your input and hope to join the Stihl family.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

I have the KM56 with the curved shaft edger. The local dealer recommend this model. I went to buy the more expensive pro model but they told me I didn't need it. So far, three years in, I dont need anymore than I have. The one thing I dont have is the bed redefiner, I would like to have one of those. I do have the edger and straight shaft trimmer with an Echo Speedfeed head. I have the 56 handheld blower as well. Went to buy the 86 but again they told me there is no point in buying the other unless I just wanted to spend more money. So far they have been right again.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

gsmornot said:


> I have the KM56 with the curved shaft edger. The local dealer recommend this model. I went to buy the more expensive pro model but they told me I didn't need it. So far, three years in, I dont need anymore than I have. The one thing I dont have is the bed redefiner, I would like to have one of those. I do have the edger and straight shaft trimmer with an Echo Speedfeed head. I have the 56 handheld blower as well. Went to buy the 86 but again they told me there is no point in buying the other unless I just wanted to spend more money. So far they have been right again.


@gsmornot

Thanks for your input!

I think your dealer really served you well if you got the equipment you actually needed versus buying more machine than that.

As they say in the military, your mission drives your gear, so you may not need commercial grade equipment at any time.

I tend to go for the models in between residential and heavy commercial. I just do not need to spend extra money beyond that because I do not put the machines I own through such rigorous usage. I do like the better quality, so I will spend a little extra, but I would rather use my money for other purposes than buying equipment that can handle daily usage wear and tear.

That is why having a good dealer who will give you sound advice is such a good thing to have, if you can find such a dealer.

I bought the Wood Boss in 1992 during Hurricane Andrew. I had to saw my way out of my subdivision and went to buy a better chainsaw so I could finish cutting up all the trees that were laying all over the roads into my subdivision. We lived way out in the country, and I knew it would be awhile before the work crews could get to my area, so I cleared trees on my own. Some of my neighbors were elderly and on fixed incomes, and could not run a chainsaw or afford to hire someone.

I just arranged to cut their trees up in exchange for keeping the firewood. I had enough firewood to last me for a decade!


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

FlowRider said:


> ThomasPI said:
> 
> 
> > Great looking floor, we are close to breaking ground on a new house and will look into doing that. Garage is 46 x 26 and just shy of 1200 square ft. I'm almost afraid to price it out but it looks great :thumbup:
> ...


----------

